# Bild erscheint erst wenn es ganz geladen ist. (Photo Impact XL)



## Tazelimon (23. April 2004)

Hallo,

wenn ich mit Photo Impact Grafiken erstelle und sie dann ins Netz stelle erscheinen sie erst wenn sie ganz geladen sind. Aber das möchte ich nicht. Sie sollen Schritt für Schritt erscheinen. Warum ist das so? Hoffe mir hilft jemand.


----------



## Tazelimon (23. April 2004)




----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. April 2004)

Das ist wohl eher was fürs HTML-Forum, frag am besten da mal nach. ("Grafiken nacheinander oder schrittweise und nicht komplett laden")

P.S. Sogar bei mittlerweile mehr als 50.000 registrierten Usern ist etwas Geduld bei der Beantwortung Deiner Frage angebracht, so dass dir Dein   auch nicht viel nutzt.


----------



## Tazelimon (24. April 2004)

hat nichts mit html zu tun. Denn wenn ich die Bilder ins Paint von Windows mache und dann speichere, geht es.


----------



## DirtyKizz (1. Juni 2004)

Du kannst die Bilder Slicen um sie "stück für Stück" laden zu lassen!
Ich hatte auch mal XL aber nur die Testversion und die iss jetzt zu ende, hab nurnoch PI6, aber Slicen ist eigentlich immer ziemlich gleich!
Das dauert jetzt recht lange das zu erklären, aber schau mal auf http://www.Chaosfee.de unter Tuts nach, da steht irgendwo Slicen für PI, das könnte dir helfen =)


----------



## renderblack (4. Juni 2004)

Nö - nix mit HTML-Forum oder Slicen oder so. Weiss ja nicht wie das bei Photo Impact läuft. Photoshop hat ne schöne Extrafunktion dafür (für Web speichern) Da muss man je nach Dateiformat beim Abspeichern festlegen wie das Bild angezeigt wird. 
Bei Photoshop muss man dann im Weboptimierungsfenster an folgenden Stellen ein Häkchen setzen
- Für jpg Häkchen bei "Mehrere Durchgänge" (in anderen Programmen nennt sich das progressiv)
- für gif bzw. png ein Häkchen bei "interlaced" (wird dann Zeilenweise aufgebaut)

Denke das ist bei Deinem Proggi auch irgendwo ankreuzbar.

Viel Spass


----------

